# Advice on schooling



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, we are loking o move to Cyprus in next 12 months, I am concerned about the schooling situation over there as I can't seem to find much info on it. Does my child go to public schools or do i have o send her to private english schools, please advise me on the system. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Schooling*

It depends on the age of your children and your location. The state sytem is generally good (but exclusively Greek speaking). If your child is young enough to pick up the language, their school experience can be great - if not, it can be an alienating nightmare. If your child is advanced in their schooling, your best bet is one of the many English Medium Private Schools the quality and expense of which varies from location to location. The ones with the best reputations locally are staffed by Cypriots with UK degrees who tend to revert to Greek in the classroom - but there are also some excellent schools that are staffed by UK teachers. Private schools here are far cheaper than in the UK, but don't expect the rolling pastures of Eton or Harrow. In my experience the kids here are very happy and do very well in the Private sector. The best resource for finding a private school is the listing at ANGLOINFO (Google Angloinfo Cyprus)


----------



## karmic (May 11, 2008)

Many parents send their children to private schools. If that is not financially viable many buy in additional tutoring.


----------

